# Edain Feifdoms in Beleriand Help?



## TolkienNewbie (Jul 31, 2015)

http://bit.ly/1I6saix

This map is a very much work in progress. I'm not sure if i've placed Magor's people in the correct spot (I assumed if they went south along Sirion and settled in the southern side of the Ered Wethrin then they'd end up there). Also, I know that Malach Aradan supposedly brought out of Estolad a lot of men, but it only says (from what i've read) that they settled in Hithlum (I'm not sure wherein though). Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## Starbrow (Jul 31, 2015)

A very nice map.


----------

